# New Pics of the MChis (and some of my human daughters as well)



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't have any pics of all 7 of my kids together...so yesterday we made a go of it. I love the b&w one & will have to get that one printed up nice & big.  





























And just some randoms from the past couple weeks....















































Yes, Marley really is that crazy!! :daisy:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

you have such a beautiful family x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

great pics!! there all loverly!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Wonderful Pictures Heather. The black and whites are great, and I love Maxie sunning. Marley looks like a little prankster  My very favorite is Milo getting groomed, love the way he is looking up at you.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

All are great shots... but the black and white is really wonderful! You have a lovely family, both human and fur..lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh these pics are fantastic!
Your kids are all very cute, human and furry.

I love the grooming pic aswell, Milo's face is priceless, lol
Love the prankster pic too, Marley is comical and is growing up lovely! x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous family!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow gorgeous pcitures! Thyre all fab!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Heather, I could stare at your pics all day long. Gorgeous! The pups all look fabulous, and you have 2 gorgeous little girls there. Stunning!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh wow what wonderfull pics! I LOVE the last one that cracked me up!

Your daughters are both beautifull and so are the pups xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are gorgeous photos!!! You are such a talented photographer and great subjects too!! Your girls are beautiful!! OH, enjoy every second. They grow up too fast.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Heather, gorgeous pictures!!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a lovely family,everybody looks adorable(Chis & daughters )


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW fanastic pics. Mine would never sit still long enough to take pics like that. Amazing!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lovely pics! i dont know why....but they look like magazine articles "how to groom your pup without the fuss" LOL!!! so cute, i just love the black & white one, perfect!

also! did you use a canon 5D mark II? :headbang:


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

gorgeous! your entire family is amazing!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

AMAZING pictures! Did you take all of these?? WOW! Can you say photographer? Haha..What kind of camera do you have?!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful girls, beautiful chis and beautiful photos


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, what beautiful pics. your daughters are adorable, all 7 of your kids are  ( maribelle is still my favorite of your chis )


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

*Princess* said:


> you have such a beautiful family x


Thanks, I think so too! 



JRZL said:


> great pics!! there all loverly!!


Thank you!



Chiboymom said:


> Wonderful Pictures Heather. The black and whites are great, and I love Maxie sunning. Marley looks like a little prankster  My very favorite is Milo getting groomed, love the way he is looking up at you.


Yeah, Milo was probably saying "you've been doing this for 15 minutes - isn't that enough?". LOL Marley is the craziest dog I swear! We lucked out getting lazies the first 4 we got I guess. Everyone will be snoozing & Marley is either upstairs finding trouble or chewing on someones ear until he gets them wound up. He's a busy bee for sure! But happy go lucky too - he really is a cutie & a great dog. He's not a trouble dog don't get me wrong...just much more "doggish" than the other 4 I guess. The other 4 I guess are more like lazy house cats. hehe



chideb said:


> All are great shots... but the black and white is really wonderful! You have a lovely family, both human and fur..lol


Thank you! I really like the black & white too. It didn't look right in color so I was so happy the b&w turned out nice. 



Terri said:


> Oh these pics are fantastic!
> Your kids are all very cute, human and furry.
> 
> I love the grooming pic aswell, Milo's face is priceless, lol
> Love the prankster pic too, Marley is comical and is growing up lovely! x


Comical...love that term for him! LOL Lets just say he lives up to the name Marley very well. 



Pookypeds said:


> Gorgeous pictures of a gorgeous family!!!


Thank you!



OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow gorgeous pcitures! Thyre all fab!


Thanks!



TLI said:


> Heather, I could stare at your pics all day long. Gorgeous! The pups all look fabulous, and you have 2 gorgeous little girls there. Stunning!


Thanks T - I think my girls are pretty gorgeous too. I always wished they'd looked more like each other & in the past year they really have started to. Of course, their personalities are opposite which is good. My youngest can be quite challenging though. LOL 



rache said:


> Oh wow what wonderfull pics! I LOVE the last one that cracked me up!
> 
> Your daughters are both beautifull and so are the pups xx


Thank you - he looks so deformed in that last picture but I agree...it is a hilarious pic! 



Brodysmom said:


> Those are gorgeous photos!!! You are such a talented photographer and great subjects too!! Your girls are beautiful!! OH, enjoy every second. They grow up too fast.


I know - I'm already starting to realize that. Thinking in just 6 years I won't be able to check on my oldest daughter any time I want at night any more. That really bugged me one night as I was watching her sleep.  Oh well...just have to enjoy the time they're young! Thanks for the nice comments btw. 



pam6400 said:


> Heather, gorgeous pictures!!!!!


Thanks!



michele said:


> What a lovely family,everybody looks adorable(Chis & daughters )


Thank you!!



phoebedog said:


> WOW fanastic pics. Mine would never sit still long enough to take pics like that. Amazing!!


LOL...anything for treats!



pigeonsheep said:


> lovely pics! i dont know why....but they look like magazine articles "how to groom your pup without the fuss" LOL!!! so cute, i just love the black & white one, perfect!
> 
> also! did you use a canon 5D mark II? :headbang:


LOL...thanks! And OMG I only wish!! I have an old basic Canon Rebel XT. I'm in really bad need of an upgrade....



msmadison said:


> gorgeous! your entire family is amazing!


Thank you!



Bella Luna said:


> AMAZING pictures! Did you take all of these?? WOW! Can you say photographer? Haha..What kind of camera do you have?!


Thanks! I do have a small photography business on the side...well when I'm needed anyway.  I love doing pet photography though...that is my favorite though the demand isn't really that great around here unfortunately. Just a good thing I have so many "pets" to shoot! Especially since my human kids don't like playing subject.  Oh & I have a Canon Rebel XT....and am in need of an upgrade!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Beautiful girls, beautiful chis and beautiful photos


Thank you!!



elaina said:


> wow, what beautiful pics. your daughters are adorable, all 7 of your kids are  ( maribelle is still my favorite of your chis )


Thanks! Yeah, Mari is a pretty girl. She stands out the most *I think* because of her long coat. I'd love to get another LC....someday. LOL


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

I LOVE the first pic. Your girls are so pretty, as well as the MChis! I dunno how in the world, you always get such amazing pics!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome pics. Your daughters ( the human ones) are soo pretty. And of course the pups are always looking good. I love looking at your pics.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful chis and brilliant pictures...puts my pics to shame lol.

Joy xx


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

aww i love that black and white shot! its gorgeous. your girls are very cute!

how'd you manage to get them all looking at the camera!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW amazing photos!! I could also stare at them all day long LOL
You are excellent at what you are doing - pet photography 
Lovely family, just perfect!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

jee! an og cam! lol what kinda godly lenses do you use? i need me a fisheye soon  as soon as i can fish up the money i'll be able to do so! hehe. i think ur cam and lens are perfect the way it is, no need for upgrade! maybe a firmware upgrade? those are always fun additions


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

All the pics are great, i love the black and white 

Darla


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

hdynad said:


> All the pics are great, i love the black and white
> 
> Darla


Thanks Darla!



pigeonsheep said:


> jee! an og cam! lol what kinda godly lenses do you use? i need me a fisheye soon  as soon as i can fish up the money i'll be able to do so! hehe. i think ur cam and lens are perfect the way it is, no need for upgrade! maybe a firmware upgrade? those are always fun additions


I used my 35mm 2.0 for most of those pics. I may have used my 85mm 1.8 in some...that one is my absolute FAV but you need a lot of space to use that one. LOL Well, I got my camera over 4 years ago & have used it loads. I'd be happy with just one of the newer t1i's! Basically the same camera but newer (and a few more MP's ). 



FireFox said:


> WOW amazing photos!! I could also stare at them all day long LOL
> You are excellent at what you are doing - pet photography
> Lovely family, just perfect!!!


Thanks so much!! 



jade_carr said:


> aww i love that black and white shot! its gorgeous. your girls are very cute!
> 
> how'd you manage to get them all looking at the camera!!!


Treats! Though it is a challenge getting them all looking with their eyes OPEN at the same time. I have a few blinkers/squinters. As you can see Maxie hardly had his eyes open. LOL But between he, Mari & Marley...usually one of them looks like they're sleeping... hehe



Neve38 said:


> Absolutely beautiful chis and brilliant pictures...puts my pics to shame lol.
> 
> Joy xx


Nooooo, I think you're pics of Bailey were great!! Nice & clear. 



Vivid said:


> Awesome pics. Your daughters ( the human ones) are soo pretty. And of course the pups are always looking good. I love looking at your pics.


Thank you!



Radar_Love said:


> I LOVE the first pic. Your girls are so pretty, as well as the MChis! I dunno how in the world, you always get such amazing pics!


Aw, thanks! They've gotten a bit more difficult to get pics of however, I realized today for individual pics they're MUCH more coopertive doing them seperated from the group. That's how I got my siggy pics...took those in no time with one of my daughters recorders & some dental sticks. LOL Worked like a charm! Group pics are more challenging but I don't do those often so...


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Too toooo cute. Love the b&w and omg..that last one of Marley, What a silly silly boy!!!! Great captures!!!!! Oh..btw love your new siggy 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

if you dont want them blinking their eyes from the flash, flash diffusers are great! i use a ghetto one...a peice of white blank paper...YUP IT WORKS lol! :albino:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Too toooo cute. Love the b&w and omg..that last one of Marley, What a silly silly boy!!!! Great captures!!!!! Oh..btw love your new siggy
> 
> Lori


Thanks Lori! Marley is a CRAZY boy.  And thanks re: the siggy - we're thinkin' SPRING!! LOL



pigeonsheep said:


> if you dont want them blinking their eyes from the flash, flash diffusers are great! i use a ghetto one...a peice of white blank paper...YUP IT WORKS lol! :albino:


I generally don't use a flash.  Actually - I didn't use my flash in any of the pics I posted (with the exception of my siggy pics hehe). When I used a flash though I use my speed lite & aim it for the ceiling so it's never directly flashing at them. They just blink a lot in general. LOL!! I used to use the paper though but the speed lite is a must have!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Just gorgeous Heather..and the human ones too !


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been so self absorbed as of late in my new puppy quest lol that I totally missed this post until now. Holy smokes!! What beautiful pictures! You have a gorgeous pack, humans included  Your pictures are always so lovely. I should try to get some nice ones done and black and white them too because the effect is very pretty


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh k can someone stop her from posting cute pics! my god my pics suck compaired to hers lol 

I love the pic where your brushing out your pup looks like a promoe pic!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They are super sweet! If I try to get pictures of ours together, they never seem to cooperate, and you got 5 all looking alert and awake and well behaved, not to mention the non-furbabies looking angelic as well!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I LOVE your pictures Heather. That one of Marley with the goofy eyes is just too cute

 Kristy :wave:


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

You take beautiful pictures. Very nice! I love them all in the car.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

That B&W is LOVELY. Definitely a framer! Beautiful family.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Are Marley and Matilda from the same parents??! They look the same! Haha


----------



## DiegosMama (Feb 24, 2010)

pics are absolutely adorable. That's a fine camera you have...the pics are so sharp and the lighting is fantastic. Beautiful family!  I have to look at them again!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Really beautiful family!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Really beautiful family!


Thank you!



DiegosMama said:


> pics are absolutely adorable. That's a fine camera you have...the pics are so sharp and the lighting is fantastic. Beautiful family!  I have to look at them again! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. 



Bella Luna said:


> Are Marley and Matilda from the same parents??! They look the same! Haha


No, they aren't actually. They are identical marking & color wise though....I get that question a lot. They are different sizes, shapes & have lots of different qualities. But since I live with them it's easier for me to see how different they look. LOL At a glance they are near impossible to tell apart though. Anyway, they are not related. Marley & Maxie however, share the same dad. 



Quinn said:


> That B&W is LOVELY. Definitely a framer! Beautiful family.


Thanks! I definitely love the B&W. I'm a B&W type of gal anyway I think. hehe



Cambrea said:


> You take beautiful pictures. Very nice! I love them all in the car.


Thanks! As you can see Matilda was a little anxious in the car. It's the only time the poor girl ever pants!



2Cheese said:


> I LOVE your pictures Heather. That one of Marley with the goofy eyes is just too cute
> 
> Kristy :wave:


Thanks! :coolwink: GREAT to see you here Kristy btw!! I've seen you sneak into a couple threads since yesterday - glad you found your way here!! :hello1:



flippedstars said:


> They are super sweet! If I try to get pictures of ours together, they never seem to cooperate, and you got 5 all looking alert and awake and well behaved, not to mention the non-furbabies looking angelic as well!


It's not always easy - but as long as I have a cup of kibble or treats with me it's typically not too bad. hehe



Kioana said:


> Oh k can someone stop her from posting cute pics! my god my pics suck compaired to hers lol
> 
> I love the pic where your brushing out your pup looks like a promoe pic!


LOL Thanks! I can stop sharing pics....ahhh...maybe not.  But thank you - you are kind - I think! LOL



Tracilea said:


> I have been so self absorbed as of late in my new puppy quest lol that I totally missed this post until now. Holy smokes!! What beautiful pictures! You have a gorgeous pack, humans included  Your pictures are always so lovely. I should try to get some nice ones done and black and white them too because the effect is very pretty


Thanks Tracilea! No problem - I've been following your new pup journey. Good luck to you!! I can't wait to hear about your new boy & how he does with Willy & Luna! 



rubia said:


> Just gorgeous Heather..and the human ones too !


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow! Just gorgeous! Yeah, the B&W of the kids is really stunning. But they're all pretty fabulous. In profile, it's impossible to tell if it's Marley or Matilda chewing on that bone...well, impossible for ME to tell, anyway.  

I just LOVE the one of little Mari and the cat. That paw-up thing is SO cute. Both mine do it and I find it very endearing. 

Your girls, just btw, are absolutely precious. So beautiful. But then, so's their Mama, so I guess that's no surprise.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tink said:


> Wow! Just gorgeous! Yeah, the B&W of the kids is really stunning. But they're all pretty fabulous. In profile, it's impossible to tell if it's Marley or Matilda chewing on that bone...well, impossible for ME to tell, anyway.
> 
> I just LOVE the one of little Mari and the cat. That paw-up thing is SO cute. Both mine do it and I find it very endearing.
> 
> Your girls, just btw, are absolutely precious. So beautiful. But then, so's their Mama, so I guess that's no surprise.


Thank you!! Again, you are way too sweet but I do agree...my girls are pretty beautiful - much more so than their mama!  Yeah, I love how Mari puts her paw up...she's so dainty that way. Matilda does it too... hehe

I know it's hard to tell in profile the difference between Marley & Matilda. I think if Marleys ears weren't a bit floppy most of the time (still) I'd probably have a hard time telling them apart just glancing at them. LOL Most of my pics are face on so it's hard to tell...but Marleys muzzle is much shorter than Matilda's. I should do a side by side profile for the fun of it!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

These pictures couldnt be more perfect esp. the black and white. I dont know how you get them all to pose so beautifully? I dont know if this has been asked yet or not as I didnt go through all the replies, but what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> These pictures couldnt be more perfect esp. the black and white. I dont know how you get them all to pose so beautifully? I dont know if this has been asked yet or not as I didnt go through all the replies, but what kind of camera do you have?


Thank you! They are quite a cooperative bunch. I think my human kids were more difficult than the Chi's! LOL I have a Canon Rebel XT & 4 1/2 years of practice with it which helps tremendously.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I just noticed that your profile pic doesn't show Marley! This is me just being my usual anal/ocd self, sorry.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tink said:


> I just noticed that your profile pic doesn't show Marley! This is me just being my usual anal/ocd self, sorry.


LOL!! I didn't know I could ever meet someone more anal than myself.  And I say that in the nicest way possible - I've always been pretty particular about things. I have noticed in the past couple years I've been slacking a bit though! **gasp** You are right though...poor Marley. I need to try to get a decent pic of us all because I don't think I have one!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Gorgeous, fur and human!!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TinyGiant said:


> Gorgeous, fur and human!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't remember if I commented on this thread or not and don't have time to go back and look through 7 pages. ha ha. But I just wanted to say that your family is gorgeous!! 

Your little girls are just darling. I love that they cheer too.  You will have fun with that all the way through high school if they choose to do it that long. My oldest daughter started cheering in 7th grade and ended up making varsity as a freshman in high school. We went to every single basketball and football game all the way through high school and really had fun. Our parent group was a blast, the road trips, the competitions, cheer camp, etc. It was really a neat thing and a very nice group of girls. I can't tell you how many gymnastics and tumbling classes I drove her to. ha ha. 

And of course your dogs are gorgeous! I peeked at your blog and I'm thrilled that you are starting raw.  Good luck and sounds like you are off to a GREAT start!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omg the last photo is the funniest thing i've ever seen.. ha ha ha.
You're daughters are lovely.. so are the chi's!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures!!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

beautiful dogs and children, the black and white one is stunning


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

wonderful pics. I like the Black and white the best. They just all look so perfect. You are a very good photographer. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I can't remember if I commented on this thread or not and don't have time to go back and look through 7 pages. ha ha. But I just wanted to say that your family is gorgeous!!
> 
> Your little girls are just darling. I love that they cheer too.  You will have fun with that all the way through high school if they choose to do it that long. My oldest daughter started cheering in 7th grade and ended up making varsity as a freshman in high school. We went to every single basketball and football game all the way through high school and really had fun. Our parent group was a blast, the road trips, the competitions, cheer camp, etc. It was really a neat thing and a very nice group of girls. I can't tell you how many gymnastics and tumbling classes I drove her to. ha ha.
> 
> And of course your dogs are gorgeous! I peeked at your blog and I'm thrilled that you are starting raw.  Good luck and sounds like you are off to a GREAT start!


Thanks! Yes, my hubbys neice was the same - started cheering in junior high & she's graduating HS this year. We didn't attend many of her competitions or games until last year (regretting that!) but we had fun watching all of her comps while we did. Gabby went to cheering camp this past summer & I know she's planning on going again & keeping up cheering. I also cheered in highschool but only for 4 years & we weren't that great. LOL Gabby's squad did great for grade school (I think) considering they only start at 6th grade. Other schools around here start in 1st grade! Anyway I am looking forward to the next several years. I also think my younger daughter is planning on cheering too. It's really a fun sport (I think) & even my hubby got into it! LOL

And thanks - so far I'm having fun with the raw. Wishing I could get Marley to at least get back up to the weight he started at. He's requiring much more food than I had initially thought but I don't want to over do it either. Other than that it's going great & the Chi's absolutely love it. I just got a delivery from Hare Today last night. We have so much more frozen meat for the dogs than we do for ourselves and we just got a (human) package from the butchers last week! LOL Hubby said we'll be eating chicken necks for dinner before long. Oh well. 



Daisydoo said:


> omg the last photo is the funniest thing i've ever seen.. ha ha ha.
> You're daughters are lovely.. so are the chi's!!


Thanks - Marley is a NUT! LOL



Joey's Dad said:


> Very nice pictures!!


Thank you! 



tulula's mum said:


> beautiful dogs and children, the black and white one is stunning


Thanks so much - that is my fav too. 



Tanna said:


> wonderful pics. I like the Black and white the best. They just all look so perfect. You are a very good photographer. I look forward to seeing more.


Thank you! Taking pics of my pups is my favorite. They're my best, most cooperative subjects.


----------



## TreeHillChis (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the pics. The black & White one is my favorite!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TreeHillChis said:


> I love the pics. The black & White one is my favorite!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

MChis said:


> LOL Thanks! I can stop sharing pics....ahhh...maybe not.  But thank you - you are kind - I think! LOL


lol i agree plz dont stop shareing they are great!! i love em , you im jokeing when i say that stuff lol


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol i agree plz dont stop shareing they are great!! i love em , you im jokeing when i say that stuff lol


Oh I knew you were joking. LOL It's all good! :daisy:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Incredible pictures; of course you started with beautiful models 
I wish you could take pics of my babies...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Incredible pictures; of course you started with beautiful models
> I wish you could take pics of my babies...


Thank you Therese! I wish I could take photos of your beautiful babies too! That would be SO fun.


----------

